# 2000 Maxima Overheating



## jagga1999 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi All,
i have 2000 Maxima, it start to over heat. It over heats going up hill, specially when i am sitting in the traffic with a/c on in the drive gear. i have taken to two different local mechanic shops none of them can find anything wrong with it. i am replaced new thermostat, i replaced brand new radiator, flush out the cooling system used new red coolant. fan kicks in even if the A/C is not on. According to the mechanics water pump is excellent condition, there is no coolant mixture in the engine oil, there is no leaks. Hoses are good radiator cap has been tested for PSI that is good. IS THERE IS ANYTHING THAT I AM MISSING??? please help.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No clogged coolant passages inside the block? I assume the coolant shows no signs of rust or anything else? You've replaced everything but the water pump anyway, might as well do that...? Are the fans spinning *fast* enough? hell have you replaced the radiator cap?


----------



## jagga1999 (Jun 11, 2007)

brianw said:


> No clogged coolant passages inside the block? I assume the coolant shows no signs of rust or anything else? You've replaced everything but the water pump anyway, might as well do that...? Are the fans spinning *fast* enough? hell have you replaced the radiator cap?


 How can i know if there if the block is clogged, yes ther radiator cap has been tested, but its the old one, Fan kicks in fast, buti don't know if they are fast enough it seems pretty fast. Thanks for your suggestion tho.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If there's no signs of rust in the coolant, and if you pull both drain plugs on the block as well as the radiator hoses and the passages look clean, the block's coolant passages are *probably* fine...


----------

